# any cobia yet??



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

just wondering if any cobia have been seen off the pensacola pier?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Small pair (no eaters)saturday 3/20...only cobes spotted from a panhandle pier in 2010.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i left an hour b4 they popped up, i hate that... atleast they are starting to show up


----------

